# Any Derby "Prospects" For Next Year



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

My young dog will run a few next year (Assuming she turns out.). Just curious who else has some young dogs out there.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

I've got a FC Fen Wizzard pup that I'll probably break out in the fall. She will age out in late March 2012.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

I bet Gonia will have one or two?


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> My young dog will run a few next year (Assuming she turns out.). Just curious who else has some young dogs out there.



I would venture to guess that there are quite a few pro's heading south hoping they have 10-15 of them on their truck!!! I have a couple myself and hopefully another one this spring. Hopefully they will be running derby next fall or the following spring.....and more importantly....AA within that next year 

New Year's Wish Regards,

Aaron


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

LOL. I hope your young dogs turn out, Aaron. New Year's wish as well for me.

I should have worded the original question better. Are there any other posters that have derby prospects for next year? I know there are plenty of young dogs on very good pros' trucks. I watch my lil girl get beat soundly enough by the young ones on Clay's truck. Maybe one of these days both man & dog won't have to walk back with our tails tucked regards.


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

I have a Ranger pup that should start running derbies by mid-summer or so.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

I am looking forward to seeing my derby prospect successfully running the derby circuit starting this February. Blackjack's Wild Bill Hickok "Bill" is one of the puppies from the 9/24/09 litter of NAFC FC Barton Creek's O Mustad "Hook" and FC AFC Perpetual Dizzy Daisy. 

Anyone have any news on any of the other Hook puppies that may be competing this spring?

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to All.

John


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

I hope to see 2 Kicker pups doing some damage come spring to early summer....


----------



## Golden Boy (Apr 3, 2009)

I may have a couple, time will tell.


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

Lucky Number Seven said:


> I hope to see 2 Kicker pups doing some damage come spring to early summer....


Jim and Judy have a pup by Kicker out of our Master Hunter Cassie that hopefully will be tearing it up before too long.

below are some pictures of the female that we kept out of the repeat breeding.

"Girlie" is a little over 4 months old and going great !


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Danny Luttrell repeated the Gizmo breeding and he and I have three littermates that all three have wins by 13 months of age

Lacey won at 12 months and had a 4th at 13 mo.

Cisco had a 1st and a 2nd at 13 mo.

Gus had a win at 13 mo. these guys age out 9/11/11


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Bumping this. My yellow dog will run next month. You'll know which one she is by her big stature and the inability to mark or run out of sight in a month. Out in the 1st series regards. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

Got a 7 week old FC AFC Esprit's Power Play male out of my Chopper/Lean Mac Sweet Potato Pie bitch that might make the fall if the stars line up and all goes well. He is pretty impressive for 51 days old, maybe it will last.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

David McLendon said:


> Got a 7 week old FC AFC Esprit's Power Play male out of my Chopper/Lean Mac Sweet Potato Pie bitch that might make the fall if the stars line up and all goes well. He is pretty impressive for 51 days old, maybe it will last.


Hey you're right on schedule! Nothing like all the promise of a young pup. I remember one teacher in Junior HS who told us on the first day of school that we all had an A average, we just needed to keep it up. I was pretty proud for a week or so.

John


----------



## whitefoot (Aug 19, 2010)

Fast Woody said:


> Danny Luttrell repeated the Gizmo breeding and he and I have three littermates that all three have wins by 13 months of age
> 
> Lacey won at 12 months and had a 4th at 13 mo.
> 
> ...


Looks like these guys have worked out so far!


----------



## Travis Schneider (Aug 31, 2010)

John Robinson said:


> Hey you're right on schedule! Nothing like all the promise of a young pup. I remember one teacher in Junior HS who told us on the first day of school that we all had an A average, we just needed to keep it up. I was pretty proud for a week or so.
> 
> John


Hahaha
:razz::razz:


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Bumping this. My yellow dog will run next month. You'll know which one she is by her big stature and the inability to mark or run out of sight in a month. Out in the 1st series regards. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


I'll hunt this post up and quote it when she wins! ;-)


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

I might know of one.


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Bumping this. My yellow dog will run next month. You'll know which one she is by her big stature and the inability to mark or run out of sight in a month. Out in the 1st series regards. :lol::lol::lol::lol:



What happened to not marking an elephant in a football field? That was my favorite. I have one that could run a derby right now, but it's eleventy bazillion degrees, and I'd have to drive 2 days to run a trial. I better jump on the derby, though, because it doesn't look like she will run competent blinds until she's 7 or 8.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Buzz said:


> I'll hunt this post up and quote it when she wins! ;-)


I just talked to Clay, I don't think you're talking about my poor yellow dog. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

DKR said:


> I might know of one.


Clay said Tex is really coming along and he's definetly pleased with that. ;-);-)



Charles C. said:


> What happened to *not marking an elephant in a football field? That was my favorite. * I have one that could run a derby right now, but it's eleventy bazillion degrees, and I'd have to drive 2 days to run a trial. I better jump on the derby, though, because it doesn't look like she will run competent blinds until she's 7 or 8.


That's probably my favorite one as well. I also thought the comment I made from that 1st day you trained with us was pretty good. "Watch that bitch get blown all the way down there." Atleast she has the stop & pop routine down. That's "Style" right? :razz::razz:

Eh, I'm sure she will figure the blinds out. They all have their issues. Give her time.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

I've got a Weezer bitch out of a Cosmo bitch that is really coming into her marking stride recently. Just started introducing factored multiples and working through yard work and I've been surprised her marking hasn't wavered much. I'll be looking to start running her at our local club trial this fall and decide whether or not to send her south for the winter.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Jones is ready to go, but the circuit is too far away until the Fall. We are looking forward to October.

Russ


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Clay said Tex is really coming along and he's definetly pleased with that. ;-);-)


Maybe two


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Russ said:


> Jones is ready to go, but the circuit is too far away until the Fall. We are looking forward to October.
> 
> Russ


Your pro doesn't travel?



DKR said:


> Maybe two


When Clay gets back this fall, his truck is going to be very tough. Easily his best group of dogs.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I have 3. One from some ol dog called Grady and the other 2 of his granddaughters by an dog called Trav. Hope they turn out.


----------



## Steve Kelley (Feb 21, 2009)

I know of a couple , one just got a bath with the hose and is now running around the house like a crazy girl!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Your pro doesn't travel?


Carol Kachelmeyer traveled to Ronan and is there now with Jones. She does not run trials. She feels it takes away too much time away from the young dogs.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Gotcha. Thanks for explaining.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Your pro doesn't travel?
> 
> 
> 
> When Clay gets back this fall, his truck is going to be very tough. Easily his best group of dogs.


Agree with you on that Jacob. Clay does have group of nice dogs on that truck, one them being yours.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Well I appreciate the kind words Mr. Vic, but I maintain my yellow dog isn't worth a flip. If you wanna watch a dog crash & burn, make sure and catch Beans @ a FT near you. Heck that girl might not even pick a single bird up. Hopefully the gunners throw a couple dozen birds out so that dog of mine can find one. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well I appreciate the kind words Mr. Vic, but I maintain *my yellow dog* isn't worth a flip. :lol::lol::lol::lol:



maybe because he needs a purple LSU tattoo on his hip


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

I don't think she would go for that. Perhaps it's because she spent so much time by College Station. :neutral::neutral:


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

Ive got a 3 mo old Pow pup x MH that won't be ready this year but hope to start playing the game next year. It will be my first time running the Derby.

Expect to be beat soundly the first time but who knows. Maybe the pup will surprise some people.


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well I appreciate the kind words Mr. Vic, but I maintain my yellow dog isn't worth a flip. If you wanna watch a dog crash & burn, make sure and catch Beans @ a FT near you. Heck that girl might not even pick a single bird up. Hopefully the gunners throw a couple dozen birds out so that dog of mine can find one. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Jacob,
There is a yellow dog on Clays truck named Beans that belongs to a guy named Jacob thats a hell of a nice dog. Not sure which one your talking about. Im looking forward to watching her compete. Think blue.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

VNB said:


> Jacob,
> There is a yellow dog on Clays truck named Beans that belongs to a guy named Jacob thats a hell of a nice dog. Not sure which one your talking about. Im looking forward to watching her compete. Think blue.


Shshsh, he's trying not to jinx the dog. The dog gods have a way of making you pay for any bragging.


----------



## Lesa Cozens Dauphin (Sep 13, 2005)

Steve Kelley said:


> I know of a couple , one just got a bath with the hose and is now running around the house like a crazy girl!


We are looking forward to that!!!

Marty & Lesa


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Howard N said:


> Shshsh, he's trying not to jinx the dog. The dog gods have a way of making you pay for any bragging.


I know he is. But do the dog gods make you pay if brag on someone elses dog?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

VNB said:


> I know he is. But do the dog gods make you pay if brag on someone elses dog?


Hmmm, not to sure about this. I guess if the dog does well; no harm no fowl. If Jake's dog doesn't live up to your brags, Jake might come looking for you.

:razz: :razz:


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Three of my FC AFC "Kicker" X "Spice MH CD RA NA NAJ pups are with a pro in TX. reports are that he plans to run at least two of them starting this August. 

The one I kept will most likely be entered in a few locally this Fall but I probably wont travel with her.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

VNB said:


> Jacob,
> There is a yellow dog on Clays truck named Beans that belongs to a guy named Jacob thats a hell of a nice dog. Not sure which one your talking about. Im looking forward to watching her compete. Think blue.


I'm ready to see her compete too. I watch her get her butt kicked enough. :lol::lol:



Howard N said:


> Shshsh, he's trying not to jinx the dog. The dog gods have a way of making you pay for any bragging.


I get humbled enough each and every time I get to go training. Anything good is a pleasant surprise. Still waiting for all that.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

VNB said:


> I know he is. But do the dog gods make you pay if brag on someone elses dog?


I donno about dog gods, but I comment on other people's dogs and all I get is something like a stray. :lol::lol::lol::lol:



Howard N said:


> Hmmm, not to sure about this. I guess if the dog does well; no harm no fowl. If Jake's dog doesn't live up to your brags, Jake might come looking for you.
> 
> :razz: :razz:


The last part might be the truth. LOL. Then again I could always bring up the, "I told ya so." routine.


----------



## Loren Crannell (Apr 12, 2008)

I have a Carbon x Kimber pup that started running derbies a couple of months ago. She went into season right after the first derby, and then got a JAM.

Time will tell, but I love her and sold all of my other dogs to focus on her. Jerry and Jane Patopea are driving. The focus in training has been Q and above and not necessarily derby points.

It's probably the scariest period of FT dog ownership. 

Loren


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

runnindawgz said:


> Three of my FC AFC "Kicker" X "Spice MH CD RA NA NAJ pups are with a pro in TX. reports are that he plans to run at least two of them starting this August.
> 
> The one I kept will most likely be entered in a few locally this Fall but I probably wont travel with her.


Is that the one that you said is an excellent marker?


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Well I appreciate the kind words Mr. Vic, but I maintain my yellow dog isn't worth a flip. If you wanna watch a dog crash & burn, make sure and catch Beans @ a FT near you. Heck that girl might not even pick a single bird up. Hopefully the gunners throw a couple dozen birds out so that dog of mine can find one. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


Hey, I have a little black dog sitting next to me that didn't get the flyer in the first series and went out and won a blue the next weekend. So, I guess you never know. I will say that I probably didn't breath till he picked up the first bird. ;-)


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Cool story. True enough, ya never really know. I don't blame ya about holding your breath. I critique mine all the way there. It can get crazy @ times. I'm just excited to have her close to running. Now watch her go into heat when we figure out what FT we are running. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> Is that the one that you said is an excellent marker?


Well, probably. I think she is an excellent marking young dog. I haven't had the time to teach to death some of the water concepts I think go into getting those derby points. But, as far as natural ability goes the little dog is very good. 

Her siblings in TX are with a true FT pro (I only dabble in derby and Q but run hunt tests)... He reports often that 2 of the three are "excellent" markers. 

So, we'll see!


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Howard N said:


> Hmmm, not to sure about this. I guess if the dog does well; no harm no fowl. If Jake's dog doesn't live up to your brags, Jake might come looking for you.
> 
> :razz: :razz:


Since we both have dogs on the same truck and we train together, Ill go for the first part of your statement.


----------



## emf111 (Sep 13, 2010)

Got a Ranger pup that won 2 derbies and a fourth at 13 months . Hasn't run since May but we plan to run this fall. He ages out March 2012.


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

emf111 said:


> Got a Ranger pup that won 2 derbies and a fourth at 13 months . Hasn't run since May but we plan to run this fall. He ages out March 2012.


Jesse is a great dog. I believe that he is the only dog on the derby list that has a 2010 birth date. Good luck Monte.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Finally the week has arrived. A few dogs with points in the field. Lacey with 37, Cisco with 51, Indy with 12 (Also QAA.), & numerous dogs with single digit points. If you happen to be @ the North Dakota FT, you can see all those nice derby dogs & a misfit. The misfit will be easy to see. The carnage from her crashing & burning is likely to create a disturbance large enough that the local news might stop by. If they ask what is going on, just tell them some "Character" thought it would be funny to have a yellow dog enter. This time next week she will still be searching for the elephant. :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> This time next week she will still be searching for the elephant.


I'd just like to see the bird boy throw that elephant!

Good luck to your young one...


----------



## Jim Person (Jan 5, 2003)

Maybe we'll see how she looks in the spring.....


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

FOM said:


> I'd just like to see the bird boy throw that elephant!
> 
> Good luck to your young one...


It's always a group effort, but it helps if Chester is a part of the group. 

Thank you. She can use all of that she can get.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

If cisco didn't have to run against his sister lacey he would be over 60 points or more she just keeps getting in the way. Goodluck jacob should be a tough derby if the judges recognize how many points are in the field.


----------



## SummitLabs (May 5, 2009)

Chad Baker said:


> If cisco didn't have to run against his sister lacey he would be over 60 points or more she just keeps getting in the way. Goodluck jacob should be a tough derby if the judges recognize how many points are in the field.


Personally, I love to see my gal Lacey get in Cisco's way!!!! Go girl!!!


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Jim Person said:


> Maybe we'll see how she looks in the spring.....


What's the breeding?



Chad Baker said:


> If cisco didn't have to run against his sister lacey he would be over 60 points or more she just keeps getting in the way. Goodluck jacob should be a tough derby if the judges recognize how many points are in the field.


Thank you. I hope it's a tough derby. 



SummitLabs said:


> Personally, I love to see my gal Lacey get in Cisco's way!!!! Go girl!!!


Good luck this weekend.


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Jacob,

Good luck this weekend,



I hope you come in 2nd.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol:

Thanks. Good luck with Tex.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

GOOD LUCK to your dog, Jacob. I'm sorry I will be there but will have to miss her run. She will do fine I'm sure. I will try to catch up to Clay at the end of the day and talk to him.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks, Mr. Wade. Sorry you're not going to see her run. She might run Hennepin. It all depends on when Clay comes back. I hope she does well. When you see him, hopefully Clay isn't too mad @ me for making him run 1/2 a dog. :lol::lol:


----------



## Ironwood (Sep 25, 2007)

What dogs to watch for in the derby? This question is less important than what trainer/handler of the youngs dogs is out there to watch and learn from. There is to my thinking more good young dogs and pups out there than there are trainers/owners for them.


----------



## Ernie Hawkins (Nov 3, 2009)

The Midwest Derby in Wilmington , IL has four of 2011's top derby dogs entered:
Keeno's Cisco 51
Oldsquaw's Miss Darla 43
Keeno's Leather & Lace 37
3R's Dandy TNT Duce 32 
This would be a good choice to see the top derby dogs, trainers and handlers.


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

I was wondering how the Derby dogs that were talked about in this thread ended up doing this season. I know that on the East Coast that we have some of the heavy hitters that don't age out until March, April, May or so.

Aran Island's Finnegan 

Seaside's Big Easy Drago 

Field of Dreams Ranger's Jesse James 

Aarrow 

Tidewater's Sapa Tatanka 


What do the other circuits have out there?


----------



## RedstarKennels (Dec 22, 2007)

I plan on running in 2012.... my Grady X FTCH Dana of Long Point(Kiss) BLF and 
my Ten Bears Road Trip CLM (Tater) as soon as I feel they are ready....
Had a blast running my Birdie ( Roux X Tyra) last year...and now the 
BUG HAS TAKEN HOLD!!!!! I don't think there is a cure?


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Fast Woody said:


> Danny Luttrell repeated the Gizmo breeding and he and I have three littermates that all three have wins by 13 months of age
> 
> Lacey won at 12 months and had a 4th at 13 mo.
> 
> ...


 

This litter ended up with 145 points

#1 and #5 high point derby dog


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Watch Out For The Cosmo Pup Kenny Trott Is Training!!!!!!! His Call Name Is Otto.
Dave Hare


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have a pup out of pow 7 mo and hope to run her by summer, We will see if she has it in her has it in her. From what I am seeing she looks promising. Do to work loads she will be heading to Ga Jan 5 to train with Wayne Curtis and crew. I wish I had the time to do it myself but I still work and need money. 1 Million $ would change things Anybody got 1 to spare?


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Mosby was much too busy with fall harvest to spend time on trivial matters like training and trialing. Spring doesn't look much better. There's planting you know.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Becky, that reminds me of a story! When Indy was just beginning to run cold blinds we were up training at Bach Doar's one day. He has one field that as his "dove field" is usually planted in either corn or beans each season. This particular summer it had been corn. Anyway, this was late fall and all the stalks had been mowed down and there wasn't really any corn left except for the bits and pieces scattered about. We were running from a fairly high mound and the blind was a simple straight line of about 200 yards. I was feeling extremely proud of myself because from my side up on the hill, it looked like Indy was locked DEAD ON! He wasn't even doing the shuffle or whining. I kicked him off and he blasted away with his normal spray of dirt and gravel and in one leap hit the bottom of the mound, spun around and delivered a beautiful orange ear of corn right to my hand!

PS: sorry for the digression. The jury is still out on my derby prospect. If we don't find a way to get some more training in this winter, he may not be ready.


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Good boy Indy.


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

Hoping to run Chief in the fall. Lots of work yet. Looking forward to spring training!!!


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Becky Mills said:


> Mosby was much too busy with fall harvest to spend time on trivial matters like training and trialing. Spring doesn't look much better. There's planting you know.


 
Yeah, but FF looks like it is solid!!;-)

That's my nephew regards,

Andy


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Andy Carlson said:


> Yeah, but FF looks like it is solid!!;-)
> 
> That's my nephew regards,
> 
> Andy


Does that mean you're willing to chip in on the bail money???


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

You betcha' !!


----------



## Troy Tilleraas (Sep 24, 2010)

Id be watching Dynamic Retrievers-Tim Springer and Lauren Haynes have a handful of Deby dogs that are running pretty solid.


----------



## JustinS (May 17, 2009)

how old do you guys start running the pups in Derbies? I'm planning to attempt some in2013.


----------



## David McLendon (Jan 5, 2005)

David McLendon said:


> Got a 7 week old FC AFC Esprit's Power Play male out of my Chopper/Lean Mac Sweet Potato Pie bitch that might make the fall if the stars line up and all goes well. He is pretty impressive for 51 days old, maybe it will last.


Six and a half months and he is still right on schedule, going to FF this week, marking way over his head, 200 yard back pile.


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

JustinS said:


> how old do you guys start running the pups in Derbies? I'm planning to attempt some in2013.



The rule book says you can run them when your pup is 6 months old. Most are not ready until they are a year or older and don't come into their own until the are 18 months old. That only leaves a short time to get Derby points.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Fast Woody said:


> Danny Luttrell repeated the Gizmo breeding and he and I have three littermates that all three have wins by 13 months of age
> 
> Lacey won at 12 months and had a 4th at 13 mo.
> 
> ...


*Keeno's Cisco , 2012 National Derby Champion and #5 top derby dog Keeno's Leather and Lace*, Derby List Gus, and two other litter mates...Great breeding Danny, this litter had over 150 derby points.

Danny and I sold Cisco, Lacy and Gus. Danny kept Bella out of the litter and has recently repeated the breeding with Tommy Parrish's FC-AFC Wild Chase for Blue he did last year. Danny ran Doc out of the first litter last weekend and they got a Reserve Jam at 9 months of age.

I will be placing an ad soon for the repeate breeding with pups expected to arrive in a couple of weeks.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Fast Woody said:


> *Keeno's Cisco , 2012 National Derby Champion and #5 top derby dog Keeno's Leather and Lace*, Derby List Gus, and two other litter mates...Great breeding Danny, this litter had over 150 derby points.
> 
> Danny and I sold Cisco, Lacy and Gus. Danny kept Bella out of the litter and has recently repeated the breeding with Tommy Parrish's FC-AFC Wild Chase for Blue he did last year. Danny ran Doc out of the first litter last weekend and they got a Reserve Jam at 9 months of age.
> 
> I will be placing an ad soon for the repeate breeding with pups expected to arrive in a couple of weeks.


Hope my littermate to Doc can follow his lead. Looking pretty good so far.

Bobby


----------



## Lucky Seven (Feb 4, 2008)

Alex Abraham's dog TUCKER.

*Tucked Away At River's Edge*, doesn't Derby out until April 7, 2013. He has 21 points as of 10/08/2012 with a whole lot of trials left to run ..... if Alex decides to do so.


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Bobby Smith has a 10 mo old with two wins out of Grady and Tater...keep your eye on her


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Fast Woody said:


> Bobby Smith has a 10 mo old with two wins out of Grady and Tater...keep your eye on her


the chattanooga derby "joy" won this past weekend started with 30 dogs. it was a serious test. joy was *FUN* to watch win! she hammered the whole thing while dogs with wins and points were headed home. keep your eye on her for sure........but you may need to wear welding goggles before she is through with the derby!:razz:


----------

